# Is my CPU or Motherboard fried?



## Vaxon (Dec 16, 2013)

Alright, so I found this old internet card and my pc needed one because I have had past problems with it. So I put the card in the PCI slot and I turn my computer on and I hear a shock noise. So I am not sure if my mobo or cpu is fried.

I tried a different power supply and no screen turns on.
I have tried a different moniter, nothing happened.
My 2 pc fans turn on as well as my GPU fans but my CPU Fan/ Heatsink doesn't.
Also the harddrive light turns on.
Harddrive is working ( I think, it gets hot. )
When I press the power button the fans turn on, but I cannot turn off the pc.
I checked my CPU socket to see if there is any burn marks from the shock, nothing.
I took out my mobo to see if any burn marks, nothing.
I have tried a different CPU fan, but it doesn't turn off.
I don't have an extra amd pc to test to see if my cpu is working.
I did order a new mobo and it's shipping right now, but I just wanna know what to be expected I hope my cpu isn't the problem :/


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 16, 2013)

Well I would say that is a pretty good guess with the mobo . I hope it is not your CPU...ugggg.
what are the sytems specs?
Welcome to TPU you came to a good place.


----------



## Vaxon (Dec 16, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> Well I would say that is a pretty good guess with the mobo . I hope it is not your CPU...ugggg.
> what are the sytems specs?
> Welcome to TPU you came to a good place.


CPU: AMD Phoenom II X4
GPU: Saffire Radeon HD 7870
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
RAM: G. Skill ram (6GB)
PSU: TX 650W Corsair
Thanks! It does seem like a nice place.


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd suggest resetting the BIOS if you haven't already. Unplug power from the back, then pull the CR2032 button battery from the board for about 10 minutes. Pop it back in, plug in the power and see if she POSTs. 
Unfortunately, it can be difficult to tell if it's CPU or motherboard.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 16, 2013)

WELCOME, and good luck. In my extra special opinion, I think you are correct that the Motherboard took the hit. BTW, I would suggest not doing what you did, again. 

NIC's are cheap, get a new one.


----------



## Vaxon (Dec 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> I'd suggest resetting the BIOS if you haven't already. Unplug power from the back, then pull the CR2032 button battery from the board for about 10 minutes. Pop it back in, plug in the power and see if she POSTs.
> Unfortunately, it can be difficult to tell if it's CPU or motherboard.


Done, but nothing new unfortunately .


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2013)

Vaxon said:


> Done, but nothing new unfortunately .


I was afraid not. When it's on with the fans going crazy, if you hold the power button for ~5 seconds, does it shut down on its own?

Also, do you have a speaker hooked up to it?
If you haven't already, it might be worth a shot pulling the video card and memory and seeing if you get a beep code with those removed. If so, mobo and proc could be okay.


----------



## Vaxon (Dec 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> I was afraid not. When it's on with the fans going crazy, if you hold the power button for ~5 seconds, does it shut down on its own?
> 
> Also, do you have a speaker hooked up to it?
> If you haven't already, it might be worth a shot pulling the video card and memory and seeing if you get a beep code with those removed. If so, mobo and proc could be okay.


No the power does not turn off I have to flip the PSU switch 
Also, is the pc speaker the small 1" plug in with a black circle thing? If so then yes it's plugged in my F_Panel and I haven't heard any beeps.


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 17, 2013)

I would say the motherboard. I say that because I too did this years ago. Not with an ethernet card but with a sound card. I forget exactly HOW I did it, but it happened. Replaced the mobo and everything worked like a charm.

My advice when replacing: Think ahead. Are you gonna wanna upgrade in the future, or no?...


----------



## xenocide (Dec 17, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> My advice when replacing: Think ahead. Are you gonna wanna upgrade in the future, or no?...


 
AM3+ is being discontinued according to recent rumours/AMD slides.  Even given that I would reccomend getting a 970/990 mobo just so you have as many features as possible.


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 17, 2013)

xenocide said:


> AM3+ is being discontinued according to recent rumours/AMD slides.  Even given that I would reccomend getting a 970/990 mobo just so you have as many features as possible.



Are they going back to the strait socket AM3?


----------



## xenocide (Dec 17, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> Are they going back to the strait socket AM3?


 
From what I saw they are going towards exclusively APU's, and using FM2 and other similar sockets in the future (FM3?).


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 17, 2013)

I gotcha. Will keep my eyes peeled for that. Guess I am a little behind. O.O


----------



## redeye (Dec 17, 2013)

the


satindemon4u said:


> I gotcha. Will keep my eyes peeled for that. Guess I am a little behind. O.O




sadly, the new intel CPU's are might fine!... (meaning AMD's cpu's are grinding to a halt... only when AMD can make 16nm CPU's will order be restored to the market/universe lol, i say AMD should have 16nm chips in about 4-5 years cause money is tight at AMD..
the cheap chips g3420 dual etc are acceptable, but the 4570 quad is the common wisdom for  "gaming" with a powerful card...(a card that is 5-6 times the price of the g3420)...

i use a fx 8350, but my use of intel cpus in my MythTV (hobby lol) (linux) build has amazed me at the low power for intel's recent chips compared to AMD... (AMD takes at least twice the power at idle)

TL;DR... think about intel for your new computer....


----------



## Vaxon (Dec 17, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> I would say the motherboard. I say that because I too did this years ago. Not with an ethernet card but with a sound card. I forget exactly HOW I did it, but it happened. Replaced the mobo and everything worked like a charm.
> 
> My advice when replacing: Think ahead. Are you gonna wanna upgrade in the future, or no?...


I hope, I don't have any more money to buy a CPU so I hope it's just the Mobo.
Cross your fingers.


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 17, 2013)

I use to side with AMD (still somewhat do) not because of power though. If I wanted it to come down to numbers and raw power I would go intel. However when it comes down to money I have always gone with AMD. Simply because I am not loaded. NOTE: That only applies to processors. When it comes to video I am Nvidia all the way haha


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 17, 2013)

Vaxon said:


> I hope, I don't have any more money to buy a CPU so I hope it's just the Mobo.
> Cross your fingers.



Do you have a mobo to test? If not then here is your "worst case":

You order a mobo from most likely Newegg, it arrives and you install it only to find that it was your CPU that is bad. Well you can send that mobo back and request a regular refund. In worst case they will charge something like a %10 restocking fee. I have sent things back though and never been charged it. Hell, I had a fan once that wasn't what I thought it was going to be so I contacted support, they misunderstood me and I ended up with a free fan!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> I use to side with AMD (still somewhat do) not because of power though. If I wanted it to come down to numbers and raw power I would go intel. However when it comes down to money I have always gone with AMD. Simply because I am not loaded. NOTE: That only applies to processors. When it comes to video I am Nvidia all the way haha



Please dont double post - use the edit feature if you have more to add to your current post.

Secondly Intel arent bad even for budget their i3 (or lower rated haswell processors with the 'G' prefix) I built my dad a system with an i3 4130 - lowest of the haswell i3 range but my god does it perform.







I was looking at getting my dad an AMD APU as i would keep the costs down, but when a Dual Core can keep up with a quad or octa-core or perform even better it just becomes a no brainer. Lower TDP, lower temps & overly more efficient vs anything comparable in the AMD range.


Definitely a sad day for AMD


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Please dont double post - use the edit feature if you have more to add to your current post.
> 
> Secondly Intel arent bad even for budget their i3 (or lower rated haswell processors with the 'G' prefix) I built my dad a system with an i3 4130 - lowest of the haswell i3 range but my god does it perform.
> 
> ...




My bad, didn't even notice that I had done that. :O


----------

